# best early xmas present ever!



## skittlewatson

Got my bfp ​today,didnt tell my hubby the way i planned though lol i just ran downstairs and thrust the test in his face! Its been 8months of trying and i am soooo happy


----------



## Mommyagain

Congratulations!


----------



## PandaLuv31

So happy for you! Congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## skittlewatson

Thank you. 
Baby dust to all


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Congrats!!


----------



## storm4mozza

hey congratulations


----------



## camerashy

Congrats :)


----------



## skittlewatson

Thanks so muchh,im still in shock! Got my drs apt tomorrow.


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------

